# Possession of firearm while bowhunting?



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

In the proclamation it states...No firearms shall be in the hunter's possession while hunting with a deer bow license. What is considered possession? If I am going to the badlands, can I bring both my bow for deer and shotgun for turkeys? Will it be legal to leave my shotgun in my truck and go off walking, spot and stalking for muleys or can I not have any firearm with me at all during the trip even if it is just in my truck?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Dustin,

Yes it is legal to have a firearm in your truck while bowhunting, you just can't have it while actually out with your bow.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, thats exactly what I need to know!


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I say that you can plead the second amendment.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Now what about during deer gun hunting season? Can you be sitting in your treestand with your bow and your rifle? I mean, I would think you should be able too since the seasons run together. I don't see why you shouldn't be able to have your bow with in case you get a close shot, but if its a 100+ yards, can you legally have your gun with you? I would think so? Anyone know the ruling about this?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

What about if im bear hunting, im damn sure going to have a .45 with me


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

HonkerExpress said:


> Now what about during deer gun hunting season? Can you be sitting in your treestand with your bow and your rifle? I mean, I would think you should be able too since the seasons run together. I don't see why you shouldn't be able to have your bow with in case you get a close shot, but if its a 100+ yards, can you legally have your gun with you? I would think so? Anyone know the ruling about this?


No you can't, if you are attempting to fill your bow tag during the rifle season you cannot have a rifle, or any other firearm in the stand with you.



> What about if im bear hunting, im damn sure going to have a .45 with me


No bear season in ND, so that would be a mute point.

huntin1


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

:lol: woopsy for some reason i was thinking no firearm may be caried while bowhunting anywhere..


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

During Muzzleloader season "I have a tag" can I fill it with archery equipment? I read that I can fill my rifle tag with my bow, but what about muzzleloader??

Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

goatboy said:


> During Muzzleloader season "I have a tag" can I fill it with archery equipment? I read that I can fill my rifle tag with my bow, but what about muzzleloader??
> 
> Thanks


I would say no. In the regs it specifically lists archery as legal equipment for the gun season, but when you get to the section of legal weapons for the muzzleloader season there is no mention of archery equipment. That is the way I read it, I could be wrong. Might be best to contact G&F.

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Now what about during deer gun hunting season? Can you be sitting in your treestand with your bow and your rifle? I mean, I would think you should be able too since the seasons run together. I don't see why you shouldn't be able to have your bow with in case you get a close shot, but if its a 100+ yards, can you legally have your gun with you? I would think so? Anyone know the ruling about this?


If you have ONLY a gun tag in your posession it would probably be OK. But if you have both a gun and bow tag I don't think it is kosher.

Why not just hunt the turkeys with bow????????


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Indiana just changed its regulations to allow a bowhunter to carry a handgun for personal protection while bowhunting. The hunter must also have a state issued permit to carry a handgun to be legal. This went into effect in September of 2006.


----------

